# How Austin residents are getting around in a post-Uber world



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

After a car wreck last year put Akhila Sivakumar in the hospital for more than a month and left her with burns and bruises across her body, she was hesitant to drive again. So when the 22-year-old began to look for jobs from College Station, she looked in cities where Uber and Lyft were popular.

"I specifically chose Austin because with the ride sharing &#8230; I figured it would be easy to get around without a car," she said.

It was. Until last week.

Sivakumar was one of many regular customers of ride-hailing apps who have recently turned to Craigslist or Facebook groups to find former Lyft and Uber drivers. The companies left town abruptly after a May 7 election upheld new city requirements for fingerprint-based background checks for drivers with the ride-hailing apps. Uber and Lyft had sought passage of Proposition 1 to overturn the rules.

Officer Destiny Winston, an Austin police spokeswoman, said residents should do background research when answering any online ad. In particular, she said, getting into a car with a stranger is a risk. And such transactions could be illegal for the drivers: The city has sent warning emails telling drivers offering their services online that they could face a $500 fine if they don't have the proper permits.

+
RALPH BARRERA
Boone Blocker often relied on Uber before the company left Austin last week. He can take Capital Metro buses to get ... Read More
Sara LeVine, executive director of ATX Safer Streets, which campaigned in favor of Proposition 1, said this rider-driver free-for-all shows the City Council's rules have backfired.

"Before, you knew who your driver was; you could track your route. Now it's straight-up gypsy cabs," she said. "If the city's whole mission with fingerprinting was to make us safer, how have their actions made it safer?"

Needing rides now

In first weekend without Uber, Lyft, DWI arrests flat compared to 2015

Did big spending on Austin's Prop 1 send a message to other cities?

After Prop 1, Mayor Steve Adler puts mirror up to Twitter trolls

City Hall grapples with Uber, Lyft departure as new firms eye opening

5 alternative apps Austinites can use instead of Uber or Lyft
The city is offering events this week to help drivers sign up with other transportation services, and the council willconsider a resolution Thursday directing staffers to help other companies fill the void left by the two ride-hailing giants. But those efforts will take time, and people like Sivakumar are looking for rides now.

Sivakumar placed a Craigslist post online offering to pay $20 each way for someone to take her 15 miles to and from work every day. She received responses from what she called Craigslist "creepers," and from out-of-work drivers. She reached an agreement with one, only to have him cancel after he received the warning email from the city.

Sivakumar doesn't know what to do now.

Zuli Hinojosa, 23, relied on Lyft for all of her transportation, including getting to classes at the University of Texas every day. She was left without a good way to go grocery shopping, had to cancel weekend plans and was facing a 1½-hour bus ride for a hair appointment.

She's saddened by the flood of responses she's gotten from drivers to her Craigslist post, begging her to give their phone numbers to friends. Because she feels less safe finding drivers that way, she picked the only woman to respond.

Left stranded

Scores of Austin residents took to social media during the weekend and Monday to complain about difficulties getting a ride with smaller services or cabbies. Some reported searching for an hour or more for a car after public transportation stopped running.

A couple of people said they had been denied rides by cabbies who didn't want to take them a short distance. The city has not received any formal complaints this week.

A nonscientific survey of 2,090 American-Statesman readers Monday found that 63 percent said they didn't go out last weekend because of difficulty finding a ride.

One resident who's staying home more is Boone Blocker, who used Uber regularly. Blocker, an advocate for people with disabilities and a transportation activist who campaigned in favor of Proposition 1, could get rides in his wheelchair via a special service for people with physical disabilities.

Blocker still gets to work via bus, as he always did. But it's more difficult for him to go out at night or in bad weather, so he passed on a concert and evening activities with friends last week.

"It's been a little bit isolating," he said.

Hits and misses

Some have had success with online postings.

Barry Barksdale said he and his wife began using Lyft when they would go out to dinner after lecturing their four adult children never to drink and drive. After the election, he posted a Craigslist ad asking for a driver who could show an Uber/Lyft background check to work a couple of nights per week.

He received nearly 100 responses, Barksdale said. He found a driver in his own neighborhood and has been happy with her, he said. His son, who used Uber and Lyft daily to commute to college, joined a car-sharing service.

Abie Ikhinmwin, 27, sold his car last year to save money for law school. He took Uber and Lyft daily to get from Allandale to two jobs in Central and Southwest Austin.

Last week, he said, was "an absolute nightmare." He failed to get rides from Yellow Cab and the smaller ride-sharing firm GetMe. He was an hour and a half late to one job. He had to beg for rides from co-workers. He started using Uber and Lyft in the first place because there were no other good transportation options, he said.

Now, he's giving Craigslist a try.

"It's basically come down to being the app myself," he said. "I know there are people out there who need money and are willing to drive me places. It's just a matter of finding them."

What we reported

The American-Statesman provided in-depth reporting during the Proposition 1 campaign about the limitations of different kinds of background checks, the logistics of screening drivers and what the city's law would entail. This story is part of our continuing coverage on the implications of the Proposition 1 election.

Join the conversation

Read about other people's experiences getting - or not getting - rides since Uber and Lyft left town with this story at mystatesman.com. Full Proposition 1 coverage is at statesman.com/ride-hailing.

Drivers invited to fair

The city of Austin and ride-hailing companies GetMe, Wingz and zTrip will host a driver fair at Austin Community College's Highland campus Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. The event, which will run from 10 a.m. to 7 p.m. each day in rooms 2211 and 2212, will provide a chance for prospective drivers to talk with ride-hailing and city representatives and to set up appointments for fingerprinting with MorphoTrust. Being fingerprinted, and the subsequent criminal background check by the FBI, will cost each applicant $39.95, the city said.

http://www.mystatesman.com/news/news/local/how-austin-residents-are-getting-around-in-a-post-/nrNjw/


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

*"How Austin residents are getting around in a post-Uber world"*
*Probably just fine, there plenty of legal taxi apps around.*


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> *"How Austin residents are getting around in a post-Uber world"*
> *Probably just fine, there plenty of legal taxi apps around.*


If you read the article that doesn't seem to be the case. Perhaps if one of these smaller apps is able to fully ramp up then maybe but as of right now people seem to be getting craigslist rides.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

The fact is you really don't know. You don't live in Austin.


----------



## JHawk (Oct 27, 2015)

After reading that the first thing that popped into my head was "why aren't drivers flocking, begging, beating down the doors to get on one of the other, newer ride-share apps?" If the fingerprint/BGC issue really isn't a big deal, shouldn't those other app companies should be beating drivers away with a stick? On the other hand....if drivers aren't lining up to sign up with other companies, maybe the reality of a legit background check and fingerprinting is shedding some light on the true composition of the current Austin Lyft/Uber driver pool? 

This type of article is exactly what Uber/Lyft want and need in order to get back into a market and then dictate the terms of their operation. If no other alternative app steps up and fills the void....then shame on them. There's really nothing proprietary about the ride-hailing software, and the biggest challenge Uber/Lyft initially faced in each new market was creating a rider base and a driver base. In Austin, both of those components are fully developed along with the consumer demand. Considering the well publicized tech-community in Austin, doesn't seem like the barrier to entry should be too high if you can assemble the proper team.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

JHawk said:


> After reading that the first thing that popped into my head was "why aren't drivers flocking, begging, beating down the doors to get on one of the other, newer ride-share apps?" If the fingerprint/BGC issue really isn't a big deal, shouldn't those other app companies should be beating drivers away with a stick? On the other hand....if drivers aren't lining up to sign up with other companies, maybe the reality of a legit background check and fingerprinting is shedding some light on the true composition of the current Austin Lyft/Uber driver pool?


Hardly. If you lived here and had to go through the experience of submitting finger prints to government agencies you'd know it could take anywhere from a month or two for them to be processed and you to be approved...hence why no other start up can get up to speed rapidly...and that's what the real purpose of this was. Its not providing much more security its just creating a barrier to entry. That's it. That was the purpose and its working.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> Hardly. If you lived here and had to go through the experience of submitting finger prints to government agencies you'd know it could take anywhere from a month or two for them to be processed and you to be approved...hence why no other start up can get up to speed rapidly...its just creating a barrier to entry. That's it. That was the purpose and its working.


Another Tejano has posted that there is a window of compliance that closes in 2017. Thus, any TNC that is willing to have its drivers comply can do business in the State Capital of Texas now. It can sign up drivers and assign them trips. It has until whatever date that is in 2017 to make sure that the drivers have been cleared on the Law Enforcement fingerprint check. If it takes eight weeks, the driver could submit his prints in September and still be cleared before 2016 is finished. If the driver fails to submit his prints in a timely manner, that is his fault, not that of the TNCs, the City Council, the Police, the cab companies or the Good Voters of Austin.

Remember, the Good Voters of Austin chose this. The TNCs caterwauled about holding a plebiscite, got their plebiscite, spent millions trying to get that vote and now are boo-hoo-hooing because they could not get the vote for which they paid. Yup, Uber and Lyft got Murphied, allright. In fact, someone in Austin stated that if the TNCs really had the number of signatures that they claimed on their petitions (that number's being more than the amount that they did submit), had all of those that the TNCs claimed to have signed voted, they would have won the election hands down.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> Hardly. If you lived here and had to go through the experience of submitting finger prints to government agencies you'd know it could take anywhere from a month or two for them to be processed and you to be approved...hence why no other start up can get up to speed rapidly...and that's what the real purpose of this was. Its not providing much more security its just creating a barrier to entry. That's it. That was the purpose and its working.


Since you don't live here, you're not in the loop; but City of Austin is holding several fingerprinting events to streamline the process of getting drivers compliant - the first of which is occurring today. Moreover, fingerprints aren't even required until August 1st (for 50% of the drivers) and 99% required by February 2017.

Let's not forget that Uber & Lyft abandoned Austin


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Austin is holding several fingerprinting events to streamline the process of getting drivers compliant - the first of which is occurring today.
> 
> Moreover, fingerprints aren't even required until August 1st (for 50% of the drivers) and 99% required by February 2017.
> 
> Let's not forget that Uber & Lyft *abandoned* Austin


(emphasis mine)

The city is taking steps to make it easier to comply.

I was not aware of the fifty per-cent rule by August, but, still, if you submit now, you will be cleared before 1 August. The City is making special arrangements to ease the process.

No one told them to leave. Funny, when the Commonwealth of Virginia and the District of Columbia required safety inspections for the cars, Uber, at one point, was offering to pay part or all of the cost of that inspection. In fact, they made an arrangement with one or two garages that if the driver brought his vehicle there between certain hours and within certain dates, Uber would pay. I took mine to one such garage within the hours announced and before the last date announced. I walked into it, explained to the guy at the desk why I was there. He told me to talk to Mr. X who was outside. I did. Mr. X told me to have a seat inside, have a cuppa' if I wanted one and he would come for my keys. After about fifteen minutes, he came for my keys, told me to stay put, which I did. He did the inspection, told me that Uber would take care of the fee, handed me my paper and told me to have a nice day. I was in a nd out in less than thirty minutes.

Uber and Lyft could offer to pay at least part of the fingerprint fee. This really is no bother for them. Their customers, the Good Voters of Austin have informed the TNCs that they want this. Why is it that the TNCs will not pay heed to their customers?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Another Tejano has posted that there is a window of compliance that closes in 2017. Thus, any TNC that is willing to have its drivers comply can do business in the State Capital of Texas now. It can sign up drivers and assign them trips. It has until whatever date that is in 2017 to make sure that the drivers have been cleared on the Law Enforcement fingerprint check. If it takes eight weeks, the driver could submit his prints in September and still be cleared before 2016 is finished. If the driver fails to submit his prints in a timely manner, that is his fault, not that of the TNCs, the City Council, the Police, the cab companies or the Good Voters of Austin.
> 
> Remember, the Good Voters of Austin chose this. The TNCs caterwauled about holding a plebiscite, got their plebiscite, spent millions trying to get that vote and now are boo-hoo-hooing because they could not get the vote for which they paid. Yup, Uber and Lyft got Murphied, allright. In fact, someone in Austin stated that if the TNCs really had the number of signatures that they claimed on their petitions (that number's being more than the amount that they did submit), had all of those that the TNCs claimed to have signed voted, they would have won the election hands down.


You are correct. I forgot about the delay.



Ziggy said:


> Since you don't live here, you're not in the loop; but City of Austin is holding several fingerprinting events to streamline the process of getting drivers compliant - the first of which is occurring today. Moreover, fingerprints aren't even required until August 1st (for 50% of the drivers) and 99% required by February 2017.
> 
> Let's not forget that Uber & Lyft abandoned Austin


Then they are actually being intelligent about this. We'll see how it shakes out in a few months. I personally hope it results in establishing viable alternatives to Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> I personally hope it results in establishing viable alternatives to Uber and Lyft.


............as do I..............................

We do have something here called "Split". It appears to be an application that is strictly shared riding. It is similar to U-Pool/Lyft Line, but that is all that it does.

I would like to see Lyft offer taxis. I would sign up.


----------



## JHawk (Oct 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In fact, someone in Austin stated that if the TNCs really had the number of signatures that they claimed on their petitions (that number's being more than the amount that they did submit), had all of those that the TNCs claimed to have signed voted, they would have won the election hands down.


any idea/guesstimate how many of the signatures on their petitions were students at UT? I'd imagine that's a big part of Uber/Lyft's rider base. But how many of those students were actually registered in the county and eligible to vote on the ballot proposition? They pull the same BS metric manipulation here in Chicago whenever something comes up...sending out texts to all riders/drivers in the entire Chicago metro area saying "call and email your alderman to oppose XYZ measure," but I'm sure a ton of their supposed harvested "support" are actually people who don't live in the city limits and don't have a dog in the fight.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh no, the Civil War took away slavery, how will I produce my precious cotton.

Here's a picture of a woman with a torn shirt who can't get a new one in five seconds and has to pay a little more because the cotton isn't picked by slaves. The horror.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Oh no, the Civil War took away slavery, how will I produce my precious cotton.
> 
> Here's a picture of a woman with a torn shirt who can't get a new one in five seconds and has to pay a little more because the cotton isn't picked by slaves. The horror.


harsh ... but true.

Every city in the world operated just fine before TNCs ... it was called "plan ahead" and take a - cab, bus, friend, subway, trolley, light rail, streetcar, friend, horse, or walk ... plenty of options.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Article was a shill for Uber.
They interviewed people too stupid to get around without a smartphone button.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Interesting: So Taxi drivers are turning down short rides hmm ... At least they don't have to provide water, mints or post signs begging for tips


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Everyone and every city should be keeping an eye on Austin right now. If things go as smoothly as they appear to be going with Fare, I'll bet Uber and Lyft will jump back into the market. 

If the do jump back into the market I'd hope the drivers don't go back. No doubt some will, but the vast majority should stay put with Fare, don't go back to your abuser.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeesh maybe I should head up to Austin and drive for getme. Who wants to share some digs?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

OMG!! "She was facing a 1-1/2 hr bus ride to get her hair did and she had to cancel her weekend plans". Bahahahahahahhaah

This article reeks of Travis.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

JHawk said:


> After reading that the first thing that popped into my head was "why aren't drivers flocking, begging, beating down the doors to get on one of the other, newer ride-share apps?" If the fingerprint/BGC issue really isn't a big deal, shouldn't those other app companies should be beating drivers away with a stick? On the other hand....if drivers aren't lining up to sign up with other companies, maybe the reality of a legit background check and fingerprinting is shedding some light on the true composition of the current Austin Lyft/Uber driver pool?
> 
> This type of article is exactly what Uber/Lyft want and need in order to get back into a market and then dictate the terms of their operation. If no other alternative app steps up and fills the void....then shame on them. There's really nothing proprietary about the ride-hailing software, and the biggest challenge Uber/Lyft initially faced in each new market was creating a rider base and a driver base. In Austin, both of those components are fully developed along with the consumer demand. Considering the well publicized tech-community in Austin, doesn't seem like the barrier to entry should be too high if you can assemble the proper team.


Different Apps don't work the same. Just by reading the comments in the above main story, we learn that the GETME App publicizes a customers' NAME and ADDRESS to all drivers. Thereby alerting "strangers" that you're leaving your house at a certain time and it's free for the taking. Sounds more like an App for Burglars-R-Us. Another comment stated that the GETME App took 20 minutes to reach her and charged $40 for a 15 minute ride. As contrasted with UBER/LYFT standards of reaching a passenger usually within 10 minutes and charging $20 for a 15 minute ride. There's a ride sharing app beating the pants off of UBER in China, maybe Austin's stranded riders should give them a call. ---LADRIVER.


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

Are there no taxis? I mean how did people get around before Uber??


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

living_the_dream said:


> Are there no taxis? I mean how did people get around before Uber??


Buses. I happen to like the bus. Back in college that's how I got everywhere.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

LADriver said:


> Different Apps don't work the same. Just by reading the comments in the above main story, we learn that the GETME App publicizes a customers' NAME and ADDRESS to all drivers. Thereby alerting "strangers" that you're leaving your house at a certain time and it's free for the taking. Sounds more like an App for Burglars-R-Us. Another comment stated that the GETME App took 20 minutes to reach her and charged $40 for a 15 minute ride. As contrasted with UBER/LYFT standards of reaching a passenger usually within 10 minutes and charging $20 for a 15 minute ride. There's a ride sharing app beating the pants off of UBER in China, maybe Austin's stranded riders should give them a call. ---LADRIVER.


Well, trust me...Uber initially took more than 15 minutes and as I get pinged over 20 minutes away all the time...it still can. It's not valid to compare ONE complaint about a new app and then compare it to the average time for an urban pick up in a mature market. I agree about the name/address..they should keep that vague until a rider accepts. Yeah, Uber's cheaper..because they pay drivers $5 an hour...that will end as soon as competition heats up.



living_the_dream said:


> Are there no taxis? I mean how did people get around before Uber??


With great difficulty. Taxis refuse to pick up from your house and may refuse to drop off there. They promise to come and then don't without even notifying you.



D Town said:


> Buses. I happen to like the bus. Back in college that's how I got everywhere.


They soooooo aren't available everywhere, or late night and can be dangerous. It can also take 3-4 hours to complete a 40 minute ride with transfers.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> They soooooo aren't available everywhere, or late night and can be dangerous. It can also take 3-4 hours to complete a 40 minute ride with transfers.


No their not available everywhere which is why I'm in favor of expanding the service and increasing hours of operation. As for dangerous I can't imagine having a random stranger late at night come pick you up in their car is safer than a well lit bus. Plus at least here there are transit police everywhere. I have yet to see an Uber or Lyft cop. Yeah, one of the greatest weaknesses is having to leave super early to get anywhere. If you need to get somewhere quick on short notice an Uber like app could fill that gap but I'm still a big supporter of train and bus service.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Article was a shill for Uber.
> They interviewed people too stupid to get around without a smartphone button.


Those things can be very addicting to some. Maybe they'll come up with some sort of smartphoneapp rehab. lol


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Here's a better question to the ops post: How did the residents get around town without uber, before they came into the market.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Here's a better question to the ops post: How did the residents get around town without uber, before they came into the market.


Its been asked.



living_the_dream said:


> Are there no taxis? I mean how did people get around before Uber??


And answered.



D Town said:


> Buses. I happen to like the bus. Back in college that's how I got everywhere.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

"Are there no taxis? I mean how did people get around before Uber??"

This must be one of Travis' minions. The uber pink cloud has come to end to all those entitled spoiled pax in Austin. Even if uber/lyft did'nt pull, drivers (even the gullible ones) can't survive on those below $1/mile, rates that the pax have grown used too.

How do I break this to them: Looks like you're going to have ummmm. walk or take a bus or train or carpool. I think if anything, the city should try to improve public transportation to the best of their ability. But don't worry paxipoos, it'll take some time to adjust, but you'll get used to it. So get over it.
Here's a song by the Eagles I've decided to dedicate to those poor dears in Austin, who are uberless: Enjoy


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^^I am no fan of the Eagles and never have been, but I do like that tune.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

D Town said:


> After a car wreck last year put Akhila Sivakumar in the hospital for more than a month and left her with burns and bruises across her body, she was hesitant to drive again. So when the 22-year-old began to look for jobs from College Station, she looked in cities where Uber and Lyft were popular.
> 
> "I specifically chose Austin because with the ride sharing &#8230; I figured it would be easy to get around without a car," she said.
> 
> ...


_
You see! Life goes on after Uber! Austin will sort it out ... I understand that Uber is the bully that has gotten used to having it their way or no way but Lyft ??? Lyft could have and should have stayed though because they missed out on the greatest all time expansion opportunity. Plus, they would have looked like the good guy in all of this._


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

The city of Austin can potentially take a financial loss in business revenue. Uber made it easy for people to spend money and patronize local businesses.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I was not aware of the fifty per-cent rule by August, but, still, if you submit now, you will be cleared before 1 August. The City is making special arrangements to ease the process.


The City of Austin has mobilized all its resources to make the TNC transition process as streamlined as possible:

Hotline was setup to point drivers to new TNCs and to fingerprinting facilities.
Austin Community College handled the 1st of several onboarding events for drivers.
GetMe onboarded 500+ drivers and ...
Fare onboarded nearly 1,500 drivers
Wingz onboarded drivers too ... but I don't have a count
City of Austin ... collected Fingerprint Release from drivers ... so that after the fingerprints are processed, drivers can get the "TNC Registered" window stickers for their car
Identogo scheduled drivers for appointments to get their fingerprints
as now there are 2,500+ available fingerprint appointments in the next 7 days ... go here to schedule an appointment - https://uenroll.identogo.com/#/workflows/11GYVN/
if you're near ACC ... you can walk into the DPS Drivers License center on 180 Denison and they can do your prints.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

living_the_dream said:


> Are there no taxis? I mean how did people get around before Uber??


Yep ... about 900 cabs riding the streets in Austin, TX


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I was a student at UT years ago. Didn't have a car or a license. Smartphones didn't exist. Heck, CELL phones didn't exist. CORDLESS phones didn't exist, come to think of it (I'm dating myself now, arent I?) I managed to get around walking or cycling. Made it to classes, made it to my job. 

I had a couple of friends with cars. A few of us pitched in for gas/expenses for longer trips.

OMG! Ridesharing! How did we manage that without an app?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> _Lyft could have and should have stayed though because they missed out on the greatest all time expansion opportunity. Plus, they would have looked like the good guy in all of this._


I have been posting similar for some time. Lyft blew it, here. It could have come out in support of this, taken some of GM's money and offered a subsidy, even if only partial on the fingerprint fee and onboarded a few drivers. It could have painted Uber as the crybaby who picked up its ball and went home, "but lookee! Here we are, Lyft! We can play with MY ball!".


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

The people they interview in these articles are generally more concerned with their social status than solving an actual problem. There are plenty of legal cab drivers out there who would be more than happy to offer the services these individuals are looking for and even offer them discounts for the guaranteed daily business but instead, they would rather complain about the situation and look for strangers on Craiglist than be seen in a taxi.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Lack9133 said:


> The people they interview in these articles are generally more concerned with their social status than solving an actual problem. There are plenty of legal cab drivers out there who would be more than happy to offer the services these individuals are looking for and even offer them discounts for the guaranteed daily business but instead, they would rather complain about the situation and look for strangers on Craiglist than be seen in a taxi.


How exactly are these people supposed to get in contact with a particular cab driver who wants to do this? I doubt disabled people are that concerned with their social status as you say. If I had a choice between someone with a cab medallion who I knew drove for a living or some random dude on craigslist I'm going with the cab. Perhaps the cab drivers should advertise this more.


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

D Town said:


> How exactly are these people supposed to get in contact with a particular cab driver who wants to do this? I doubt disabled people are that concerned with their social status as you say. If I had a choice between someone with a cab medallion who I knew drove for a living or some random dude on craigslist I'm going with the cab. Perhaps the cab drivers should advertise this more.


Just like how everyone else does it, you take a cab. 80% of my personals are individuals who I picked up, asked me if I could pick them up on a regular basis and we worked out a deal as I was driving them to their destination. The other 20% are referrals from those individuals.

If you're in a cab and you like the driver, just ask him. If you don't like him, next time you need a ride, you might get a better driver. As for the drivers, why do you think drivers pass out business cards all the time and tell passengers they can call them directly whenever they are ready to leave? It's extremely easy to do.....


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Lack9133 said:


> Just like how everyone else does it, you take a cab. 80% of my personals are individuals who I picked up, asked me if I could pick them up on a regular basis and we worked out a deal as I was driving them to their destination. The other 20% are referrals from those individuals.
> 
> If you're in a cab and you like the driver, just ask him. If you don't like him, next time you need a ride, you might get a better driver. As for the drivers, why do you think drivers pass out business cards all the time and tell passengers they can call them directly whenever they are ready to leave? It's extremely easy to do.....


On the occasions where I've taken a cab none ever handed me a business card. No idea why. Now when I worked the clubs there were a number that did when we needed to call for a ride for a customer who had a few too many or a girl who needed a ride but none ever told me to call them personally. Is it against some rule for cab drivers to advertise on craigslist?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have been posting similar for some time. Lyft blew it, here. It could have come out in support of this, taken some of GM's money and offered a subsidy, even if only partial on the fingerprint fee and onboarded a few drivers. It could have painted Uber as the crybaby who picked up its ball and went home, "but lookee! Here we are, Lyft! We can play with MY ball!".


They showed how stupid they are when they left Houston to Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lack9133 said:


> Just like how everyone else does it, you take a cab. 80% of my personals are individuals who I picked up, asked me if I could pick them up on a regular basis and we worked out a deal as I was driving them to their destination. The other 20% are referrals from those individuals.
> 
> If you're in a cab and you like the driver, just ask him. If you don't like him, next time you need a ride, you might get a better driver. As for the drivers, why do you think drivers pass out business cards all the time and tell passengers they can call them directly whenever they are ready to leave? It's extremely easy to do.....


The last time I took cabs was the late 80s when I had a not very dependable car. Would take about a 12 mile trip to or from work. I seemed to often get the same driver who actually had a black lincoln town car, although he came through yellow cab. He gave me his card and said to call him anytime I needed a ride.

I thought it was strange that he'd care enough to do that. Figured it wouldn't be worth it to him unless he was very close. But now I realize I was always toes on the curb, tipped $3 (25-30 years ago mind you). Polite, didn't complain about traffic. I was a model pax.

I was making $4.25 per hour at the time. Don't let anyone tell you they can't afford to tip. If they can't afford to tip they can't afford to ride IMHO. I'm guessing the rates were close to what Uber is now? I know it was expensive for me at the time, making what I made, but I dealt with it.


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

D Town said:


> On the occasions where I've taken a cab none ever handed me a business card. No idea why. Now when I worked the clubs there were a number that did when we needed to call for a ride for a customer who had a few too many or a girl who needed a ride but none ever told me to call them personally. Is it against some rule for cab drivers to advertise on craigslist?


It depends on the driver. I pass out my card all the time to passengers and like you said, hotel doormen, bouncers at bars/clubs, hospitals and anyone else who is calling for the service on a regular basis. I'm not going to sit around hoping and praying that someone calls our dispatch line, a dispatcher doesn't screw up the order and I just happened to be the closest driver to the pickup. There are the guys who live and die by what is offered them through their dispatching office and there are drivers who are smart enough to pass out business cards and create their own business to ensure they have trips even on slow days. Those who look at driving a cab as a business make a lot more, have safer passengers and don't have to deal with the late night bar hours when personalizing trips.

A driver can advertise any way he wants. I know drivers with facebook pages. He's a contractor and there is nothing the company can do to stop him from advertising his services. My point was not a shot at those who were going through Craigslist to find drivers in general, but those who were going through Craigslist only limiting them to using strictly former Uber drivers when all they have to do is jump in a cab and see if that driver offers the same services they are looking for.


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The last time I took cabs was the late 80s when I had a not very dependable car. Would take about a 12 mile trip to or from work. I seemed to often get the same driver who actually had a black lincoln town car, although he came through yellow cab. He gave me his card and said to call him anytime I needed a ride.
> 
> I thought it was strange that he'd care enough to do that. Figured it wouldn't be worth it to him unless he was very close. But now I realize I was always toes on the curb, tipped $3 (25-30 years ago mind you). Polite, didn't complain about traffic. I was a model pax.
> 
> I was making $4.25 per hour at the time. Don't let anyone tell you they can't afford to tip. If they can't afford to tip they can't afford to ride IMHO. I'm guessing the rates were close to what Uber is now? I know it was expensive for me at the time, making what I made, but I dealt with it.


It depends on the client. If I'm getting a call to go pick up a passenger who uses me to go to the airport twice a week, is polite and never tears up my vehicle, then yes, I am going to drive out of my way for that $5.00 trip just so I can keep the guaranteed two airport trips a week. It works out well for both of us. He has a dependable driver and I have a dependable stream of income.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't get the big deal. If fingerprinting became mandatory here I'd just go do it and wait the few weeks for results to come back and go. Especially with an organized city and a phased-in deployment, I really don't see what all the hubbub is about other than Uber doesn't like taking regulations from any government and likes to get away with doing whatever they want. "Tipping not required," "you'll make up for lower rates with more rides!," it's all the same sh*t... 

I just did the fingerprinting for TSA pre-check, the government already has so damn much information on you I'm not so concerned with them having a fingerprint now too. If the people of the city wanted it and Uber could failed to convince enough college who signed the petition to actually go vote, then let it be. And I agree, Lyft missed a prime opportunity to step up and put a nail in Uber's marketshare.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The last time I took cabs was the late 80s when I had a not very dependable car. Would take about a 12 mile trip to or from work.
> 
> But now I realize I was always toes on the curb, tipped $3 (25-30 years ago mind you). Polite, didn't complain about traffic. I was a model pax.
> 
> ...


Cab rates here in 1989 were about one-dollar-fifty the mile. If they were similar in your part of Tejas, that would be an eighteen dollar fare, plus whatever for meter drop, lights and traffic. I am guessing that the job paid at least twenty one dollars plus your three dollar tip. You were at the kerb and nice. A twenty three to twenty five dollar trip was a pretty good trip back then.

Uber's current rates are net-to-driver 1979 cab rates. The charge to customer is about 1984 cab rates.

I have heard that "can't afford to tip, can't afford to ride" from more than one person, over the years.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

The company I drive for (operating since 1935) is the biggest and best in St Louis our flag is $3.00 then $2.00 a mile and meter ONLY clicks if driving under 18 miles per hour but the per minute for waiting is $22.00 an hour first with all technology....but a anyway I do some personal trips by handing out cards taxi drivers would kill for that trip $20 can each way 5 days a week........I would


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Google "taxi (your city name). I guarantee taxis advertise.
It's how I built my book of business.
At my peak of income and inefficiency, i was spending $30,000 a year on Google Adwords pay to click campaigns and grossing over $350,000 annually.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

My thoughts exactly twofiddymile that's what I have been saying............. personals help


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

There are companies coming into town that are filling the gap for U/L. Get Me is one of those companies. I drove up from Houston to Austin last week and averaged about $30 an hour easily. 

Why?

Their rates are (by mile) $2.05/day, $2.75/night and they were the only ones in town. 

There are a couple of other companies that are recruiting drivers and getting ready to launch, such as Ride Fare. Their rates are a flat $1.20, no surging, no night rates, etc. Why would a driver want to drive for Ride Fare? I don't know. But Ride Fare is going to win the hearts of riders with their cheap rates. This will cause more demand, and drivers are programmed to think that the more rides they take, the more money they make. Well, Get Me had a tough time last weekend because they did not have enough drivers. Riders got frustrated and cancelled. They have been recruiting like crazy of course (drivers never want to jump ship until the last minute). Point is, if drivers can stick to the highest paid option, the riders will have to wait longer on rides and will go to the one that is most reliable even if it is more expensive. The same scenario applies if U/L come back. 

Both companies offer in app tipping options.

In general with U/L gone, it is a very good thing for drivers who want to embrace it. These companies are paying you more. Even ride fare with their measly $1.20/mile is 30% more than what U/L would pay you.

I am heading back up there to solely work for Get Me. By the way, there is no guarantee that I will make anything, but that's what happens when a company wants to charge a rate that is compatible of a taxi. (yellow cab here is $2.20/mile.) Last weekend there were always at least 10 jobs on the Get Me app waiting to be picked up. (they let you choose which ride you want, so no acceptance b.s.), 

Now, I just hope that drivers in Austin will stick with the highest paying company if U/L should come back. It's common sense, but reading many of these Facebook groups, there are plenty of drivers who believe Austin kicked them out and are not even signing up for these new companies. 

Anyways, Uber has recently issued an ultimatum to Houston like Austin. I am counting down the days until they leave. Its going to be just like Austin. Get Me is already here and already has over 1,000 drivers waiting. So, they will explode in Houston as well with demand and this translates into higher pay checks for drivers, since Get Me is equal to 2x the price during the day and 3x the price of Uber during the night (1am-5am).


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Trebor said:


> There are companies coming into town that are filling the gap for U/L. Get Me is one of those companies. I drove up from Houston to Austin last week and averaged about $30 an hour easily.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


1.20/mile? this is a nightmare. They could still charge like 1.75 or so and still be cheaper then a cab. Iwouldn't drive for that rate period. That price was good back in the early 80's.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> 1.20/mile? this is a nightmare. They could still charge like 1.75 or so and still be cheaper then a cab. Iwouldn't drive for that rate period. That price was good back in the early 80's.


Yea, their price point is meat to appeal to the riders and it should have no problem in doing so, but drivers really need to stop being such pushovers and really demand a higher rate at this point.They have the power to invoke change. Austin needs to be the new ground zero in terms of rates.

All of these companies have nothing if they don't have drivers. Sad thing is, if Uber comes back tomrorow, 99.9% of those drivers will jump ship from GetMe and go back to 95 cents a mile, just because it is Uber. If those drivers can stay logged off Uber, riders will realize that they better pay up or not get picked up.

Too bad Uber/Lyft doesn't leave a city where the drivers are actually organized like NYC.


----------



## SurgeMachine (Mar 15, 2016)

All these people complaining like its the end of the world that they arent in Austin. What did people do 5 years ago when Uber and Lyft werent around? They took a taxi!


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

I drove around in boulder, CO yesterday, picked up visiting Austin, TX residents. They too had to wait about an hour and a half for a ride. They had no choice. But they said they are now using their car more, and that they'll just wait to see who the next company will be to help fill in the void.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> **********Presses "HUH?" button.***************


I still believe that criminal background checks are important. Fingerprinting wouldn't be so bad if they put them in federal /state database. I remember years back driving in various counties on Long Island, I can recall having to get fingerprinted five or six times. I would think once is enough.

In Iowa I didn't mind because it was only 10/15$. In Ny someplaces charge up to $100 or more.


----------



## Heraldo (Aug 1, 2015)

Oh look, the leftist Austin politicians ruined something great for Austin residents. I'm surprised....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Heraldo said:


> Oh look, the leftist Austin politicians ruined something great for Austin residents.


While I do have much contempt for the Left (and not just a little bit for the Right, as well), one would do well to keep in mind that the Good Voters of Austin did come out and tell its "leaders" and the TNCs that they wanted Law Enforcement background checks. Any business that will not meet its customers' demands will fail. Icky-D's may have gotten away with ignoring its customers for some time, but even it has had to reckon with what its customers want at some point.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> While I do have much contempt for the Left (and not just a little bit for the Right, as well), one would do well to keep in mind that the Good Voters of Austin did come out and tell its "leaders" and the TNCs that they wanted Law Enforcement background checks. Any business that will not meet its customers' demands will fail. Icky-D's may have gotten away with ignoring its customers for some time, but even it has had to reckon with what its customers want at some point.


Agreed. Even if the turnout was laughably low it was still put up for public vote. On an issue such as this that should carry a lot of weight no matter your political spectrum.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> While I do have much contempt for the Left (and not just a little bit for the Right, as well), one would do well to keep in mind that the Good Voters of Austin did come out and tell its "leaders" and the TNCs that they wanted Law Enforcement background checks. Any business that will not meet its customers' demands will fail. Icky-D's may have gotten away with ignoring its customers for some time, but even it has had to reckon with what its customers want at some point.


How about the middle?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> 1.20/mile? this is a nightmare. They could still charge like 1.75 or so and still be cheaper then a cab. Iwouldn't drive for that rate period. That price was good back in the early 80's.


I went back to Austin this weekend. A rider mentioned that he downloaded Ride Fare. I asked him how did it work out? He said there were no cars available so he had to use get me. I told him it is because of the rates are too low just like Uber. As a driver, why would I want to drive at pre-90s cab rates at $1.20/mile when get me is charging 2.05 which is still cheaper than a cab but a better rate by today's standards. He didn't have anything to say.

It put a big smile on my face when I saw that Austin drivers are sticking to the higher rates. There is still some hope.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> I drove around in boulder, CO yesterday, picked up visiting Austin, TX residents. They too had to wait about an hour and a half for a ride. They had no choice. But they said they are now using their car more, and that they'll just wait to see who the next company will be to help fill in the void.


This goes to show how much demand is in Austin right now. The reason behidn the hour and a half waits were becasue of the lack of drivers to riders. This weekend, no one complained about waiting more than 10 minutes and they were immediatly notified of a driver picking them up. (yes I drove 10 minutes to pick them up.) Problem with Get Me is that the matching process is not closest driver/rider. Everyone can see every job that is pending pickup. So, I can see rides from 15 miles away and rides that are 3 blocks from me. You have to click fast since the actual distance is not on the main screen, but on a secondary screen that you go to in order to accept a ride. Now for the past few weeks they have been promising their is an update pending in the app store. I don't know what takes them so long to get it approved (I have had a couple smaller apps ask for updates twice in that time,perhaps apple is rejecting the update due to bugs or whatever). Anyways, this update is going to notify every driver within 2.5 miles for 2 minutes, than if no one picks up, it will expand to 5 miles for 2 more minutes, and then in increments of 2.5 until it reaches 10 miles at which point it will say no drivers are available.

So assuming they onboard drivers at the rate they did last week and get this location nightmare fixed, they will be just as reliable as Uber come this weekend.

Actually, one guy said "Its nice to know that i can finish my beer and say goodbye while waiting for Get Me., not like Uber where I have to finish my beer first and wait outside and then order, Uber puts me into a rush."

2.5 miles in most cities can take about 10 minutes.


----------



## Lone-Wolf (Jan 13, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> Are there no taxis? I mean how did people get around before Uber??


900 licensed cabs in the city of Austin. Altho they are terrible. If you live far from downtown or the airport like me (and I only live 9 miles from downtown!) they might refuse to come pick you up. Or agree to come pick you up but never show up.

Or refuse your ride if its too short. Or if you are downtown and want to go to the suburbs (9-15 miles from downtown) a lot of them will refuse. And they wonder why U/L were eating their lunch (besides the fact that U/L were raping their own drivers).


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Honestly, if these ride sharing companies are using the public roads, they need to be taxed. Its common sense. More cars on the road = more wear and tear on the streets, pollution etc. Uber does NOT cut the number of cars on the road. How many empty Uber's do you see? If it wasnt for Uber, my car would be parked at home and driven about an hour a day.
> 
> What the city does with the money is a whole other issue. I believe it should go directly back to fixing the roads, but that would make too much sense.
> 
> Anyways, ask yourself before posting.. What business does not pay taxes?


Uber DOES reduce the number of cars on the road. It isn't possible for a single Uber to create more wear and tear on the roads than the 8 - 12 pax he might transport in a shift all being in their own cars not to mention if you're doing it right you're only driving to the next pax or back to an area where you know you can pick up decent rides and SITTING. Dead miles are the kiss of death. If you think the roads aren't getting the love they need- and they aren't-raise the gas tax. That's what that's for.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

D Town said:


> Uber DOES reduce the number of cars on the road. It isn't possible for a single Uber to create more wear and tear on the roads than the 8 - 12 pax he might transport in a shift all being in their own cars not to mention if you're doing it right you're only driving to the next pax or back to an area where you know you can pick up decent rides and SITTING. Dead miles are the kiss of death. If you think the roads aren't getting the love they need- and they aren't-raise the gas tax. That's what that's for.


But one can argue there is easily 8-12 empty cars : 1 rider. We don't know this since Uber sues cities to keep their mouth shut. This is not a exaggeration in today's over saturated market.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Trebor said:


> But one can argue there is easily 8-12 empty cars : 1 rider. We don't know this since Uber sues cities to keep their mouth shut. This is not a exaggeration in today's over saturated market.


The saturation can be bad but its not THAT bad except in certain areas where people are hoping for long rides like at the airport. At WORST the wear and tear on the roads - even with over saturation of drivers - is break even.



Trebor said:


> Yea but isn't the gas tax for the feds and state? Not local. The money does not come back to the local roads, only those that are taken care of by the feds and state, like highways.


True though most of the miles - at least in DFW - are driven on the highway and toll roads. Uber cars on local city roads just are not a significant burden on the system. FAR more wear and tear from big rigs and construction trucks (cement trucks, rock haulers, heavy equipment haulers, etc.)


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

*RideAustin offers non-profit alternative to Uber, Lyft*

*http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/...rs-non-profit-alternative-uber-lyft/84788522/*


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

D Town said:


> If you read the article that doesn't seem to be the case. Perhaps if one of these smaller apps is able to fully ramp up then maybe but as of right now people seem to be getting craigslist rides.


We quickly embraced Get Me and Fare in this city. The wait times are longer and if you are trying to get a ride during bar hours it is slightly harder but other than that we are moving right along.

Graduation was last weekend and there were plenty of dumbass college kids trying to take rides 3 blocks for front door service to the ceremony asking for aux cords and completely befuddled on as to why front door service with a personal car for each graduate would not be possible when you have 20,000 people going front point A to B at the same time.

Another college kid was *****ing because he couldn't get a girl out of his bed the next morning with a push of a button.

But as for people who actually need a ride we've got it covered.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

JHawk said:


> After reading that the first thing that popped into my head was "why aren't drivers flocking, begging, beating down the doors to get on one of the other, newer ride-share apps?" If the fingerprint/BGC issue really isn't a big deal, shouldn't those other app companies should be beating drivers away with a stick? On the other hand....if drivers aren't lining up to sign up with other companies, maybe the reality of a legit background check and fingerprinting is shedding some light on the true composition of the current Austin Lyft/Uber driver pool?
> 
> This type of article is exactly what Uber/Lyft want and need in order to get back into a market and then dictate the terms of their operation. If no other alternative app steps up and fills the void....then shame on them. There's really nothing proprietary about the ride-hailing software, and the biggest challenge Uber/Lyft initially faced in each new market was creating a rider base and a driver base. In Austin, both of those components are fully developed along with the consumer demand. Considering the well publicized tech-community in Austin, doesn't seem like the barrier to entry should be too high if you can assemble the proper team.


We already have thousands of drivers who flooded over to Get Me and Fare completely onboarded and back on the road.

The only main struggle is that these apps are a jobs board not ping based pairing.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

JHawk said:


> any idea/guesstimate how many of the signatures on their petitions were students at UT? I'd imagine that's a big part of Uber/Lyft's rider base. But how many of those students were actually registered in the county and eligible to vote on the ballot proposition? They pull the same BS metric manipulation here in Chicago whenever something comes up...sending out texts to all riders/drivers in the entire Chicago metro area saying "call and email your alderman to oppose XYZ measure," but I'm sure a ton of their supposed harvested "support" are actually people who don't live in the city limits and don't have a dog in the fight.


I didn't collect signatures but as for college kids it doesn't matter if they could or couldn't vote because the fact is that they don't. Many don't even know how or where.

As for ridership on the service during the days in the weekends at least 50% of my riders are tourists. We have a huge tourist problem in this city. It wouldn't surprise me if we have surpassed Vegas as the number one destination for bachelor parties.

Lot's of locals use it to get to work and what not but we're too lazy to vote and figured other people would. The only passengers I had who actually did vote were the handicapped and marginalized populations who simply have no other means of getting around.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Manotas said:


> Interesting: So Taxi drivers are turning down short rides hmm ... At least they don't have to provide water, mints or post signs begging for tips


To be fair to the taxis it's an issue of retraining dumbassery that pax have been allowed to get away with for so long here.

People are trying to hail cabs to go a block when they know we have a shortage of rides during bar hours and cabs simply aren't meant to take your lazy ass a block. That's what pedicabs are and have always been for. It's safer and faster.

I dont blame the cabs it's just residual fall out of reprogramming the Uber out of these fools.

With Uber gone passengers are having to come to terms with the fact that you don't get something for nothing because that's not how life works. This is a valuable lesson for UT's graduating class and one I'm glad they get to experience. No you can't have an Aux cable. You couldn't have one when Uber was in town and you certainly can't have one now. This is and always has been my car.


----------



## JHawk (Oct 27, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> We quickly embraced Get Me and Fare in this city. The wait times are longer and if you are trying to get a ride during bar hours it is slightly harder but other than that we are moving right along.
> 
> Graduation was last weekend and there were plenty of dumbass college kids trying to take rides 3 blocks for front door service to the ceremony asking for aux cords and completely befuddled on as to why front door service with a personal car for each graduate would not be possible when you have 20,000 people going front point A to B at the same time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the new apps could use some aggressive PR. In the game of perception vs. reality, Uber/Lyft are going to keep pushing the "stranded-entitled-rider-stone-age-apocalypse-unless-we're-allowed-back-on-our-terns" narrative. Not sure if the drivers are in any way organized down there, but it might be worth a few calls to some media outlets to provide the other side of the story, especialy now that the new apps are seemingly working out the kinks and gaining some traction with both riders and drivers.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

JHawk said:


> Sounds like the new apps could use some aggressive PR. In the game of perception vs. reality, Uber/Lyft are going to keep pushing the "stranded-entitled-rider-stone-age-apocalypse-unless-we're-allowed-back-on-our-terns" narrative. Not sure if the drivers are in any way organized down there, but it might be worth a few calls to some media outlets to provide the other side of the story, especialy now that the new apps are seemingly working out the kinks and gaining some traction with both riders and drivers.


The city gave them much news coverage and even tourists are downloading the new apps on arrival. I picked up just as many bachelorette parties and what not this weekend as I always have.

Uber and Lyft most likely won't be back until next year. They are petitioning the state legislature to draft a law that will supersede Austin regulation but the legislature doesn't meet until next year at which point it with swiftly fly through both houses.

Anytime you hand the state of Texas a chance to screw over Austin they take it. Anything smelling slightly democrat and they will stomp it out.

I'm hoping during that time period we either get a ping based service or that they greatly narrow the distance of jobs hat show up on a driver's jobs list. Currently can see any job in the city and people are grabbing jobs 15 miles away. Also if someone drags you out to the suburbs you can't find a job close to you unless you know the zip code map.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> I didn't collect signatures but as for college kids it doesn't matter if they could or couldn't vote because the fact is that they don't. Many don't even know how or where.
> 
> we're too lazy to vote and figured other people would.


In the late 1970s, Ed King ran a one-issue campaign for Governor. He was going to raise the drinking age to twenty in Massachusetts (it was eighteen, at the time). All of the students at UMASS screamed, cried and hollered about this. Ed King was elected Governor and he made good on his one-issue. The students at UMASS caterwauled when he signed it into law. They had TWO, not one, but two, count 'em TWO chances to keep him out of office. They could have voted for Dukakis in the Democratic Primary. They did not bother to register or to vote, if they had registered. They could have voted for the Republican, Hatch, in the General Election. They did not bother to register or to vote. At the time, Hatch stated that if the Legislature sent him a bill raising the drinking age to twenty, that he would sign it, but that he was not going to push anything like that in the Legislature because he was of the opinion that Massachusetts had greater problems than who was drinking a beer. UMASS even provided help to students who wanted to register to vote locally, but few took advantage of it. The students did nothing to stop King, then wailed when he made good on what he stated that he would do.

Uber and Lyft could have won that election if the signatures that they claimed to have had went to the polls. In fact, I could have told Uber and Lyft how they could have gotten out the vote and won that election. They spent all of this money, but, since they knew it all, they were surprised at the results. I had parallel experience in a referendum on a piece of legislation. Given where the referendum took place, it should not have passed, but pass it did. Of course, I would not say or write anything until the TNCs came across with some money for me, whether they used my idea, or not, as the TNCs in general, and, one in particular, are known for stealing people's ideas. One, in particular, will tell particullarly promising job candidates to come and do an "audition" for a day, in an attempt to steal their ideas.



Lnsky said:


> They are petitioning the state legislature to draft a law that will supersede Austin regulation but the legislature doesn't meet until next year at which point it with swiftly fly through both houses.
> 
> Anytime you hand the state of Texas a chance to screw over Austin they take it. Anything smelling slightly democrat and they will stomp it out.


Given that Tejas politicians have as long a history of accepting "arrangements" as any in Boston, New York or Chicago, no doubt the TNCs will make those "arrangements". Funny thing about politicians, though, is that they consider "arrangements" to be an ongoing "programme" while the TNCs consider it a one-time thing. So far, the TNCs have established themselves quickly, so that when the politicians want the "arrangements" to continue, the TNCs decline. This is when regulations start to appear, but, even then, they can not be too heavy-handed, as the TNCs will start a nastygram campaign. These silly politicians are such scaredy-cats. Few, if any, voters are going to vote someone out of office over, Uber, taxis, Lyft or lack thereof, or, for that matter, regulation thereof.

I expect disrespect for the Expressed Will of the People more from the party that is currently in Opposition, there, as that party is known for considering the rank-and-file as stupid and in need of them and their "wisdom". Those of the "Parliamentary Majority" down there, though, are notorious thieves, so, it would not surprise me if "arrangements" are made. I am no Communist or Socialist, but I understand the reason that Lenin stated that the capitalist will sell the hangman the rope that is used to hang him. Those were not his exact words, but they were along that line.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Lnsky said:


> The city gave them much news coverage and even tourists are downloading the new apps on arrival. I picked up just as many bachelorette parties and what not this weekend as I always have.
> 
> Uber and Lyft most likely won't be back until next year. They are petitioning the state legislature to draft a law that will supersede Austin regulation but the legislature doesn't meet until next year at which point it with swiftly fly through both houses.
> 
> ...


Maybe by next January, both drivers and riders will be content with whatever TNC or transportation are available between now and then. I know drivers aren't going to want to drive at below $1/mile rates.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Maybe by next January, both drivers and riders will be content with whatever TNC or transportation are available between now and then. I know drivers aren't going to want to drive at below $1/mile rates.


They are in San Abtonio and Dallas. Went down to San Antonio nothing but charity rides and no tips. Ruthless down there.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Trebor said:


> I went back to Austin this weekend. A rider mentioned that he downloaded Ride Fare. I asked him how did it work out? He said there were no cars available so he had to use get me. I told him it is because of the rates are too low just like Uber. As a driver, why would I want to drive at pre-90s cab rates at $1.20/mile when get me is charging 2.05 which is still cheaper than a cab but a better rate by today's standards. He didn't have anything to say.
> 
> It put a big smile on my face when I saw that Austin drivers are sticking to the higher rates. There is still some hope.


Fare just went live on Friday night for the first time. They phased in the 350 drivers so they didn't crash their server. 
I was downtown both weekends. There is no discernable difference in the number of people partying downtown. There are fewer cars jamming the streets, and the only illegal U turns I saw were by cabbies.
Austin will be just fine. Uber and Lyft will soon be as hip as MySpace. Good freaking riddance. I hate pink moustaches.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

ATX 22 said:


> Fare just went live on Friday night for the first time. They phased in the 350 drivers so they didn't crash their server.
> I was downtown both weekends. There is no discernable difference in the number of people partying downtown. There are fewer cars jamming the streets, and the only illegal U turns I saw were by cabbies.
> Austin will be just fine. Uber and Lyft will soon be as hip as MySpace. Good freaking riddance. I hate pink moustaches.


Yeah it feels like it's the way it should be. It's still busy but before you had at least 3,000 Ubers sitting in traffic within about 2 square miles with people running in the streets.


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> *"How Austin residents are getting around in a post-Uber world"*
> *Probably just fine, there plenty of legal taxi apps around.*


Uber and Lyft spread like wild fire, because the Taxi service didn't give people what they wanted. DUI ect, will increase now that they are gone. People will risk the drive after a few drinks, over waiting for an expensive, dirty taxi ride.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Austin won't wait for Lyft and Uber to return; it's moved on*

*http://www.mystatesman.com/news/new...wait-for-lyft-and-uber-to-return-its-m/nrTxP/*


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

UofMDriver said:


> Uber and Lyft spread like wild fire, because the Taxi service didn't give people what they wanted. DUI ect, will increase now that they are gone. People will risk the drive after a few drinks, over waiting for an expensive, dirty taxi ride.


 Well here's an idea for those drunks wanting to get home, DON'T DRINK IN THE FIRST PLACE. or arrange for a friend to pick em up. When you say "dirty taxi ride" you are stereotyping all cab services that they. Which is not true. BTW, uber is taxi, If I have to post that millions of times, so be it.
Uber drivers hate picking up drunks more, then tradional taxis because they can't charge more ofr additional pax, and limited to cc payment.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Ca$h4 said:


> *Austin won't wait for Lyft and Uber to return; it's moved on*
> 
> *http://www.mystatesman.com/news/new...wait-for-lyft-and-uber-to-return-its-m/nrTxP/*


Yes this exactly 100%. Uber and Lyft failed to see that the community wasn't with them and that simply say vote yes or we leave and that they were alienating the community by doing so.

Austin isn't San Antonio and we are well-versed and having to stand up to bullies. Austin don't play that. I honestly think Uber and lift employees are still dumbfounded by what went down here. Would like the article says all of the signs were there. They thought what they did everywhere else would work here even though we gave them every indication that it wouldnt they just weren't listening.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Now if Chicago could only follow suit.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

People act like there's no way to get around now, lol! So I guess the entire town got around on piggy back rides before Uber and Lyft where there. They need to restock on protein again.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Lnsky said:


> The city gave them much news coverage and even tourists are downloading the new apps on arrival. I picked up just as many bachelorette parties and what not this weekend as I always have.
> 
> Uber and Lyft most likely won't be back until next year. They are petitioning the state legislature to draft a law that will supersede Austin regulation but the legislature doesn't meet until next year at which point it with swiftly fly through both houses.
> 
> ...


Uber attempted the same thing in 2014 with the state legislature & couldn't get it done.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UofMDriver said:


> dirty taxi ride.


Profile much?

A-squared _*don't allow no profiling*_.

Two other TNCs have moved into Austin and are putting out extra efforts to onboard drivers. The City is keeping up its end by holding fingerprinting events. The Good Voters or Austin indicated that they wanted Law Enforcement background checks. The Big Two TNCs are showing a total lack of respect for the wishes of their customers, the Good Voters of Austin.

There might be a little touch and go for a couple of weekends, but it will straighten up and everything will work just fine without the Big Two Crybabies. Uber and Lyft state that they can not operate under such regulation. ENGLISH TRANSLATION: We can not compete in a marketplace where we must follow the same rules as everyone else who uses that marketplace. We can compete only when our competitors are hobbled by unduly burdensome and oppressive overregulation.

Austin is a tech runthrough for Chicago, Houston will be the dress-rehearsal for Chicago, then the show goes on in Chicago.

If I were the citizens and leaders of Austin, Houston, San Antonio and Chicago, I would be insulted and tell the Big Two Crybabies "Rittunce, Good Rittunuce, la-la-la-la-la-la". New York has Law Enforcement Background Checks and Special Registration and Inspection for TNC drivers and vehicles. The Big Two Crybabies make nary a whimper about that. Are the Cities of Austin,, Houston, San Antonio, Chicago and their Good Citizens to be considered Second Class Citizens to those of New York?


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Txchick said:


> Uber attempted the same thing in 2014 with the state legislature & couldn't get it done.


Doesn't matter. It will happen 100% now because the issue is regulating Austin. I've known since I was a 17 year old in East Texas and the Dexicrats had to flee the state for one thing to Oklahoma: Texas hates the **** out of democrats and will disenfranchise them by any means necessary. I know that sounds paranoid but it is based in reality here.

It isn't even a queSetion. The day the bill passed Texas told Austin what was coming and unfortunately even though Austin is gerrymandered into 13 different congressional districts we still don't have a say.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

*What happened to Austin, Texas, when Uber and Lyft left town*

http://www.businessinsider.com/what-happened-to-austin-texas-when-uber-and-lyft-left-town-2016-6


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Ca$h4 said:


> *What happened to Austin, Texas, when Uber and Lyft left town*
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/what-happened-to-austin-texas-when-uber-and-lyft-left-town-2016-6


That's right! We are getting along just fine without them. That's what's up.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> The City of Austin has mobilized all its resources to make the TNC transition process as streamlined as possible:
> 
> Hotline was setup to point drivers to new TNCs and to fingerprinting facilities.
> Austin Community College handled the 1st of several onboarding events for drivers.
> ...


June 21, 2016

Here's an updated article from Fortune that describes how the Lyft/Uber replacement companies are fairing Austin, along with their successes and challenges.

Austin is Adapting: *http://fortune.com/2016/06/21/uber-lyft-texas-fingerprint/*

On a side note, I didn't realize until reading this article that AUSTIN was Lyft's 2nd largest market.
ac


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

[QUOTE="AllenChicago, post: 1194648, member: 35587"

On a side note, I didn't realize until reading this article that AUSTIN was Lyft's 2nd largest market.
ac[/QUOTE]

Not surprising. We have the largest university in the U.S. And get tens of thousands of tourists every weekend. For some unfortunate reason Austin is temporarily the place to go for bachelor parties. These people start drinking at 10am on pedaling pub crawl mobiles.

The streets used to be flooded with thousands of U/L vehicles on Fri Sat nights. Now I'd say there are hundreds but less people using cars to go 3 blocks so less congestion which is honestly safer for everyone.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> AUSTIN was Lyft's 2nd largest market.


Rule Number One of Business: You do not turn down money.

Maybe that troll was correct when he posted that topic that Lyft is going to fail.


----------

